# My 2 FREE PYGMY GOATS️



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

FYI...Updated with up close face pix of Bing & Bully! (The 2 babies I got free) 
Facebook they were giving away 2 goats to a good home...She didn't know what breed of goats she had just that she had them for 1 year & didn't have time for them! I told her about me just losing my 1 of my Nigerian Dwarf babies & I needed companions for my other baby, so she told me to come see the goats...it was night but these goats were kept in a very small space in the barn, water bucket was dirty & I immediately gave these babies kisses on their faces & they didn't seem to mind at all! I asked her if she had any grain she wanted to sell & she said they hadn't bought any for awhile, were only feeding them hay  These poor male Pygmy goats had a hard time walking to my car, so bloated & bellies fat...had to lift them into the backseat & I hardly could manage! I got them home, put them in the pen & let me tell you I THINK THEY WERE UP THE WHOLE NIGHT GRAZING ON GRASS & BREATHING IN ALL THE FRESH AIR!! These poor babies for 1 year stuck in the barn! Their hooves NEVER clipped, they were grown together & bad scaly skin (I included pix of the hooves & skin to show you) I've been shampooing them with coconut oil shampoo for goats! They are soooo happy & they run to me & they expect their kisses everyday! Love these guys so much! And they keep my baby ND company! The white/black one is "BULLY" cuz he is a bully! The white/tan one is "BING" my ND is "BITS"
























just thought I'd share ️


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are not pygmies, but they're cute. Glad you could give them a good home.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

If they aren't Pygmy's what are they? She was all crappy cuz she paid for fainting goats but of course they weren't & I assumed they were Pygmy's cuz they look like Pygmy?????


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They look like nigerian dwarfs to me. Is the dry skin from mites or lice? One goat I bought had lice and I rubbed diatematious earth on her fur and it went away. A handful of black oil sunflower seeds a day will help shine up their coat too and they love it. They are some good looking boys!


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Those hooves are incredible! Do you have to cut hem back gradually?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you took them in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, trim the hooves gradually, see pink stop.
I agree with the others as well.

They are cute and lucky to have you to care for them.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're adorable!


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes I've been cutting at the hooves gradually, at least now they can run and jump around! They have lost weight, yes that was built up dry skin poor boys. As for these boys being Nigerian Dwarfs they seem long and taller??? Thank you for the advice on the seeds! ️ I love these boys! I know the last one in the pix is a Nigerian Dwarf cuz I had him but it's the 1st pix of the 2 that I got from a lady....


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Cuties!! But I agree, definitely not pygmies. Those color patterns don't exist in pygmy goats. They could be fainting goats or ND. Fainters/myotonics aren't very big, and from what I've heard, not all of them will actually "faint"


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They might seem too long or tall to be NDs now, but as soon as they fill out some they'll probably look a lot different.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The ears aren't right for purebred Nigerians. I would guess Fainter mixes, maybe some Nigerian Dwarf mixed in as well.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would guess fainter mixes as well. Not purebred anything, not pygmy. Cute as all get out is what I'd call them!


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

So they are fainters mixed with Nigerian Dwarf? Then could someone tell me, am I correct to say that my baby in the last pix is a purebred Nigerian Dwarf? Cuz he's 4 months old and small as heck compared to the other 2 I have...????? I don't care just would like to know cuz I love my 3 babies and I need 1 more for my lil black ND to cuddle with since his brother died on July 12  which I posted elsewhere explaining what happen...I have so many questions about food and vaccinations, need all your input...I'm new at this all I been doing is READING READING and READING! I have learned a lot from this forum but somethings are confusing...a lot of information to absorb! I can't go through losing another baby! My new vet (we needed a large animal/farm vet now cuz we just started with the goats/cows) he seen me when he put my white baby (the brother of the lil black one down) he couldn't believe how bad I get, he's NEVER seen anyone fall apart the way I do...these ARE MY BABIES! Never had no children of my own, so when I make a commitment my ️ is all theirs!!


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha they look like one of my babies. At least from the pics I can see. We aren't 100% certain of his breed but figure he's part ND and part fainter (he was advertised and sold as a non-fainting fainting goat). Based on his ability to actually jump higher than two feet we think there's ND in there (he can jump four to five feet when he wants to). My pure fainters, well one can jump to the top of a spool and one can't even do that.









This is the one we don't know the breed on for sure (sorry it's blurry).









This is one of our pure Myotonics (fainters).


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

PurpleToad they are so adorable! I could just give them kisses I'm so glad I got my goats, wish I would of gotten into them years ago! I see what your saying about the breeds of mine though, thank you!


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

rochelle said:


> PurpleToad they are so adorable! I could just give them kisses I'm so glad I got my goats, wish I would of gotten into them years ago! I see what your saying about the breeds of mine though, thank you!


I'm a visual person so I post pics when I can for things like this.lol We have fallen in love with our Myotonic goats and if we ever expand that's the way we're going to go but I'll always have a soft spot for my little unknown boy. He's the reason we got into goats in the first place ( I didn't know you weren't supposed to have just one goat!). He's also my bottle baby.lol


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Myotonics can range from 70 lbs to over 100 easily. My one doe is 75-ish and my herd queen is easily 100. They can get big. It shard to say breed without papers and such. They are cute is what they are.


----------

